# Information About Sargodha Medical College? (SMC)



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

anyone has any info about it ? (campus...students...hostels...studies..?) 

do they actually have uniforms? 


Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

First I am hearing about this one. Best to just call them.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

yea it is a government medical college in sargodha...I will call them as well 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Isnt that a government medical college? if so you could check out the prospectus..


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

im looking for it over the web but havent found any prospectus so far  

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Didnt you get the UHS prospectus? Its among the 80% or above medical colleges, being a govt. one.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

i made it in on foreign basis.... i dont have the uhs prospectus because i did not apply through uhs. any way i can get it on some website? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sure, go the uhs.edu.pk website, their prospectus of all colleges is there 

- - - Updated - - -

May I ask what your merit was, since you're already admitted?


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

their website is wierd...doesnt open...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats strange, opening just fine for me :/


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

my hec aggregate was 71.36%
got in at $7000 per year  are you a foreigner? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

thanks for the link !

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

No, im a local sadly  But I just wanted to know what the foreign merit might look like this time around.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

only two vague paragraphs in the prospectus ...:/ 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

smc.uos.edu.pk ?? right? it says smc and once u click that only fee structures come up and nothing else ...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

ops sorry i thought u were talking about the smc site. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

i think there are only 20 seats for self support


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

ok so they do have uniforms ;(


----------

